# Thank You, President Trump



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 23, 2019)

Looks like he's preparing to completely disengage on trade with China.

About time.  They can either do business with us in a legal, equitable manner, or not at all.

Trump presses U.S. companies to close China operations


----------



## Toro (Aug 23, 2019)

And drive the country into recession.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 23, 2019)

Are ya skeered?


----------



## shockedcanadian (Aug 23, 2019)

Toro said:


> And drive the country into recession.




Why?

Companies will still sell into the United States, other than Hollywood, who sells into China?  They don't spend.  When they do, it's on Made in China goods.

Crush the Commies and let's help the citizens of China realize liberty and capitalism.  Then we can ALL prosper, fairly.


----------



## tycho1572 (Aug 23, 2019)

I’m glad we finally have a president with the balls needed to stop China from ripping us off.

We’re going to see a huge benefit for Americans when Trump gets re-elected.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 23, 2019)

It's really not China's fault that American companies went there for cheap labor.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 23, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Looks like he's preparing to completely disengage on trade with China.
> 
> About time.  They can either do business with us in a legal, equitable manner, or not at all.
> 
> Trump presses U.S. companies to close China operations


Well there goes all that cheap shit the liberal welfare pukes buy up at Walmart.  Better hurry , before all that Made In China crap is gone..MAGA baby.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 23, 2019)

China forgets that they are no longer the only store in town.....


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Aug 23, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like he's preparing to completely disengage on trade with China.
> ...



You're nut's. Walmart is the official store of Cult45.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 23, 2019)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


You have no clue, which is why I am going to ignore you.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Aug 23, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Truth hurts, I know.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 23, 2019)

Toro said:


> And drive the country into recession.


Don’t worry, Obama can’t be President so any recession will be brief.


----------



## miketx (Aug 23, 2019)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


When have you ever told the truth?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 23, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Looks like he's preparing to completely disengage on trade with China.
> 
> About time.  They can either do business with us in a legal, equitable manner, or not at all.
> 
> Trump presses U.S. companies to close China operations


I feel vindicated. During my working days I openly opposed moving manufacturing offshore for just this reason. Primary reason anyway. Secondary is the quality sucks in China and Mexico, they are 60 years behind the US.


----------



## Toro (Aug 23, 2019)

shockedcanadian said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > And drive the country into recession.
> ...



Because he’s singlehandedly increasing the cost of American businesses and creating uncertainty regarding investment. Businesses are going to be more hesitant to invest if they are uncertain about their costs structure.

Tariffs are taxes. Taxes going up is bad for business. Republicans used to believe that. But now they’re slavishly following Trump and cheering everything he does, they now think higher taxes are good.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Aug 23, 2019)

Toro said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




We don't believe in tariffs, only fair play.

Do you think if every nation got rid of all tariffs, barriers and abuses, that libertarians et al wouldn't support it?

China is the greatest abuser by far, of a whole world of big abusers.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 23, 2019)

Toro said:


> And drive the country into recession.


Stop building your house with bamboo and you wont bitch so much


----------



## Toro (Aug 23, 2019)

shockedcanadian said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...



You’re just mouthing platitudes.  You sound like Ed Broadbent during the free trade debate.


----------



## Toro (Aug 23, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > And drive the country into recession.
> ...



That doesn’t mean anything. 

Trump is unnerving corporate executives and it’s making them more cautious about investing. Many CEOs agree with Trump on China, but his actions are of an eight year old who doesn’t get his way. That bothers important people who make billion dollar decisions.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 23, 2019)

Toro said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Dont take my retarded post so serious. I am black you know..


----------



## shockedcanadian (Aug 23, 2019)

Toro said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




No.  One can never be ideologically rigid, especially in the face of unorthodox opponents, of which China is a formidable one due to the WTO entry and CEO drive for profits above all else.

Whether it is dealing with Nazis or Communists, history has shown you can't play a nice, fair game when they have no interest in doing so.  Japan competed as China is now to a lesser degree, but they saw a naturally rising yen, high costs and premium quality price for Sony, Aiwa and other products.  That's capitalism.  China is exploiting, stealing, abusing, destroying industries AND keeping the Yuan low to unnaturally impede in the marketplace.

They want to usurp the U.S in all aspects of global dominance, from currency reserve to military might, make no mistake about this.  As such, tariffs, tactics, and hell, even if missiles were needed, you have to defend liberty for the world.  These communists have no interest in your constitution, economic well being or your health.  So, any means necessary to reverse this.


----------

